# ولا عزاء للرجال .



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

الزوجة المصرية.. المفترية الاولي في العالم





تمكنت المراة المصرية وبنجاح منقطع النظير ان تسطر اسمها في قوائم الاول وتحتل صدارة من نوع خاص وان تزيح الامريكيات وتتفوق عليهن وان تكتسح البريطانيات وتهزمهن بجدارة وان تثبت بمراحل انها افضل من الهنديات وتمكنت بعد 7 سنوات ان ترتقي من المركز الخامس الي الاول في قائمة أكثر النساء في العالم ضربا لازواجهن ..


نعم ليست مزحة او نكتة بل حقيقة كشفتها آخر الدراسات والأبحاث العلمية والتي تؤكد ان سيدات مصر أصبحن أصحاب الرقم الأعلى في الضرب للأزواج متفوقات على كل سيدات العالم بمن فيهن الأمريكيات اللاتي جئن في المرتبة الثانية بنسبة تبلغ 23% والبريطانيات اللاتي جئن في المرتبة الثالثة بنسبة تبلغ 17% ثم الهنديات المسكينات في المرتبة الرابعة بنسبة 11% فقط بينما المصريات جئن في المرتبة الأولى منذ عام 2003م بنسبة 23% وارتفعت بعد ذلك عاماً بعد الآخر لتبلغ 28% في نهاية عام 2006م.


تحولت اسطورة سي السيد الي ماضي انتهي زمنه اما امينة فقد ولي زمنها وراح بعد ان خلعت عن نفسها رداء المسكنة و"الغلب " وتعاطت حبوب الشجاعة واعلنت العصيان والتمرد علي الرجل بل وارغمته بمساعدة " قوانين الاحوال الشخصية " علي التراجع والتنازل عن سلطاته وهيمنته وشيئا فشيئا سحبت البساط من تحت اقدامه لتصبح الاجرأ والاكثر فاعلية وتمكنا وفي النهاية اكتفي سي السيد ان ينطبق عليه المثل " ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة " وان تصبح مزاياه كما تقول حواء " في الليل غفير وبالنهار اجير " .


وقد تعددت طرق ضرب الأزواج المساكين أو التخلص منهم من السكاكين إلى السم والأسلحة النارية وأخفها المقشة ولا مواخذة " الشبشب " ولم يعد غريبا ان يهرول الرجل الي اقسام الشرطة طالبا النجدة والحماية من زوجته المفترية بل وصلت احيانا الي ان يقوم جزار واعيدها مرة اخري جزار اي انه المفروض ان يكون مثل مهنته قاسيا شجاعا يتعامل بلغة الدم والساطور الا انه قام بشكوي زوجته طالبا من الشرطة ان يجبرها علي التوقيع علي محضر عدم تعرض بعد ان دأبت علي الاعتداء عليه وتوبيخه وضربه أكثر من مرة .


ولو عاد نجيب محفوظ رحمه الله الي الحياة من جديد لاعاد كتابة " الثلاثية " باسلوب مغاير لما كتبه ولتبرأ من سي السيد الي الابد.


الخبير النفسي الدكتور محمد المهدي كشف في دراسة له عن عنف الزوجات تجاه ازواجهن عن حقائق مؤلمة تنذر بتحول "سى السيد" إلى "سى سوسو" مضيفا أن المرأة في الطبقات الاجتماعية الأعلى استفادت أكثر من جهود تحرير المرأة وتمكين المرأة فعلا صوتها "وسوطها" أكثر من المرأة في الأحياء الشعبية والتي لم تصلها تلك الجهود وما زالت تنظر لزوجها باحترام أكثر ولا تهفو إلى منافسته أو مزاحمته أو القفز على مكانته, وقد يكون فرقًا إحصائيًا فقط حيث أن الطبقات الاجتماعية الأعلى يسهل تسجيل حالات الاعتداء فيها أكثر حيث الصراحة أكثر والشجاعة في الاعتراف بما حدث تكون أكثر احتمالاً.


ويعزو الدكتور محمد المهدي الاسباب التي ادت الي ظاهرة العنف الانثوي الي حالة الانتقال من مرحلة تحرير المرأة (التي كان يحلم بها قاسم بك أمين) إلى مرحلة تمكين المرأة (التي يعمل من أجلها رموز كثيرة في المجتمع المحلى والعالمي) وتساندها الأمم المتحدة بكل تشكيلاتها وهيئاتها, وقد أدى هذا إلى استيقاظ عقدة التفوق الذكورى  لدى الرجل (الشوفينية) فراح يمارس عدوانًا سلبيًا ضد المرأة بأن يكايدها أو يتجاهلها أو يهملها,  فهبت هي لتؤدبه على كل هذا.


ويضيف الدكتور المهدي الي ان هناك تفسير آخر يرجع الظاهرة إلى حالة التفوق الأنثوى الملحوظة في السنوات الأخيرة والتي يمكن رصدها على عدة محاور منها على سبيل المثال أكبر عدد من العشرة الأوائل في الثانوية العامة من الفتيات كما يلاحظ بوضوح أن فتاة اليوم أكثر نضجًا والتزامًا من نظيرها الفتى, فهي تحاول أغلب الوقت أن تفعل شيئًا مفيدًا في حين يقضى هو معظم وقته على ال"كوفي شوب" أو "الإنترنت كافيه" يمارس أنشطة ترفيهية كذلك فان نسبة حضور المحاضرات والندوات تميل كثيرًا لصالح الإناث, وهن أكثر حرصًا على الفهم والمتابعة والاستفسار والاستفادة بالاضافة الي ان شخصية المرأة أصبحت أكثر محورية في حياة أبنائها وبناتها فهي تعرف كل التفاصيل عن الأسرة واحتياجاتها أما الرجل  فيعيش على هامش الأسرة فهو يخرج للعمل ثم يعود ليتناول طعامه ثم يقرأ الجريدة أو يشاهد التليفزيون وليس لديه طاقة أو صبر لمتابعة مشكلات الأبناء والبنات كما ان المرأة التي يسافر زوجها لفترات طويلة ويترك لها مسئولية البيت بالكامل تكتسب بعد فترة صفات القوة والحزم والصرامة لكي تستطيع الحفاظ على تماسك الأسرة وتسيطر على نزاعات الأبناء ومشكلاتهم وأما الزوج فيكتفي بدور الممول لهذه الأسرة ويأخذ بالتالي مساحة أقل في وجدان زوجته وأبنائه ويصبح بالتالي أكثر عرضة للهجوم وانتهاك المكانة.


ويشير الخبير النفسي الي انه من الاسباب القوية ايضا التي أدت الي تعاظم الظاهرة  الاستقلال الاقتصادي لبعض النساء والذي أعطاهن  شعورا بالندية والمنافسة للرجل فهي تشعر أنها تعمل مثله (وربما أكثر) وتكسب مثله (وربما أكثر) و ولذلك ترفض منه أي وصاية وترفض أن يكون له ميزة أو تفوق عليها كذلك فانه فى مقابل هذا التفوق الأنثوي الملحوظ نجد تراجعًا (ملحوظًا أيضًا) في دور الرجل  يعزوه علماء النفس والاجتماع إلى كثير من الظروف السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية أدت إلى شعور الرجل بالإحباط والقهر, فهو أكثر إحساسًا ومعاناة تجاه الاستبداد السياسي والقهر السلطوي, وهو أكثر مواجهة للأزمات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وأقل تحملاً لها من المرأة. ولهذا نجد أن شخصية الرجل قد اعتراها الكثير من مظاهر التآكل والضعف والتراجع, في حين صمدت المرأة أكثر لهذه الظروف وتكيفت معها وتجاوزت تأثيراتها الضارة بل واستفادت منها في بعض الأحيان. وحين أحس الرجل بكل هذا (بوعي أو بغير وعي) راح يتعامل مع المجتمع ومع المرأة بطريقة العدوان السلبي فظهرت عليه علامات اللامبالاة والتراخي والصمت السلبي والتجاهل والمكايدة.


اما عن سمات الضرب الأنثوى وفقا لدراسة الخبير النفسي فيختلف فقد يكون حدثا عارضا في لحظة انفعال شديدة تصرفت فيها الزوجة بدافع من القهر الشديد الواقع عليها من زوجها, وقد يكون حدثًا متكررًا منذ فترة طويلة, وقد يكون سلوكًا معتادًا ومزمنًا في العلاقة بين الزوجين كما ان الصورة النمطية للمرأة علي أنها كائن رقيق وأنها الأضعف في علاقتها بالرجل الذي يتفوق عليها على الأقل ماليًا وجسديًا في أغلب الأحيان (وليس كلها), وهذه الصورة ربما تجعل تصور امرأة تضرب زوجها أمرًا مستبعدًا أو على الأقل مستهجنًا أو طريفًا, ولكن في الواقع حين تتعرض المرأة لحالة من القهر والاستبداد والإهانة والقسوة لمدة طويلة, أو حين يمارس زوجها معها ألوان من العدوان السلبي فإنها تتفجر بداخلها قوة انتقام هائلة تمنحها طاقة عدوانية غير متوقعة لأحد, وهذه الطاقة لا تمكنها فقط من الضرب ولكن أحيانًا تمكنها من القتل بأبشع الوسائل (تقطيع الزوج وتعبئته فى أكياس).


ويري الدكتور محمد المهدي الي ان ضرب الزوجة لزوجها يكون على الأغلب ضربًا غير مبرح وكأنه فقط تعبير رمزي عن الشعور بالظلم والإهانة, وغالبًا ما يكون ذلك بيديها, وأحيانا تستخدم المرأة بعض الأسلحة الخفيفة المتاحة لها كالحذاء أو المنفضة أو المقشة أو أي شيء من أدوات المطبخ. وإذا وصل الشعور بالقهر أو الشعور بالغيرة ذروته فإنها ربما تنتقل إلى استخدام أسلحة ثقيلة وخطرة مثل السكين والساطور. ومن حسن الحظ أن المرأة العربية حتى الآن لم تتطور أسلحتها فما زالت بعيدة عن استخدام الأسلحة النارية ولكن مع هذا لا أحد يعرف ماذا تخبئه الأيام القادمة.  اما عن أنماط الضرب النسائي فهي كالتالي:


1- ضرب المزاح: بعض الزوجات يملن إلى المزاح باليد مع الزوج ويجدن متعة في ذلك, وربما يبادلهن أزواجهن نفس المتعة  خاصة أن المزاح باليد (المناغشة) يلغي الحواجز بين الاثنين ويعطى شعورًا بالألفة الزائدة وأحيانًا يحتاجه بعض الأزواج أو تحتاجه بعض الزوجات لتحريك مشاعر أكثر عمقًا وحرارة, وقد يكون ذلك تمهيدًا لما هو أعمق.


2-الضرب الدفاعي: وهنا تقوم المرأة بالرد على عدوان زوجها, فإذا لطمها على وجهها شعرت بالإهانة فردت له اللطمة  مباشرة أو دفعته بعيدًا عنها أو حملت عصا أو سكينًا في مواجهته بهدف وقف عدوانه أو الرد عليه. والزوجة في هذه الحالة لا تمارس العدوان على  زوجها  إلا دفاعًا عن نفسها ولكن لا تبدأ هي أبدًا بالعدوان.


3-الضرب الانتقامي: وهو نتيجة قهر مستمر أو استبداد بالرأي أو قسوة زائدة من جانب الزوج أو حالة غيرة شديدة أشعل نارها في قلب زوجته. والزوجة في هذه الحالة لا تستجيب مباشرة وإنما تتحمل وتتحمل حتى يتراكم بداخلها مخزون كبير من العدوان والرغبة في الانتقام والقصاص, إلى أن تحين ا للحظة  التي تبلغ فيها هذه المشاعر ذروتها فينطلق العدوان من داخل المرأة كالطوفان أو الإعصار المدمر, وهنا يأخذ العدوان  صورا شديدة القسوة وغير متوقعة من المرأة.


4- ضرب الزوجة السادية للزوج الماسوشى: حيث تكون الزوجة ذات صفات سادية فتستمتع بضرب زوجها وإهانته وغالبًا ما يكون الزوج لديه سمات ماسوشية فيستمتع بهذا الضرب (على الرغم من شكواه الظاهرية من ذلك). وفى هذا النموذج نجد أن سلوك ضرب الزوج شيء متكرر في العلاقة الزوجية ومع هذا تستمر العلاقة لأن الطرفين في الحقيقة يستمتعان بذلك (أيضًا على الرغم من شكواهما الظاهرية).


5-  ضرب الزوجة المسترجلة للزوج السلبي الإعتمادي: وهي درجة أقل من السابقة, فالمرأة هنا أكثر قوة وأكثر سيطرة, والرجل ضعيف وسلبي ومنسحب, وبالتالي تجد المرأة أنها تملك دفة القيادة وبالتالي تملك التوجيه والإصلاح لأي اعوجاج في البيت بما فيه اعوجاج الزوج, فإذا حدث منه خطأ فهي لا تجد غضاضة في أن تقومه وتربيه, وهو يتقبل ذلك أو لا يتقبله ولكنه لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنها وعن حمايتها له, ولهذا يتكرر سلوك الضرب من الزوجة لزوجها دون حدوث انفصال أو طلاق لأن العلاقة هنا تحمل مصالح متبادلة واحتياجات متوازنة رغم  أنها غير مقبولة اجتماعيًا, وهذا  ما يسمى "سوء التوافق المحسوب". وأحيانًا يكون استرجال المرأة طبيعة فطرية فيها, وأحيانًا أخرى يكون مكتسبًا بسبب إهمال الرجل لمسئولياته وتحليه بصفات السلبية والإعتمادية مما يجعل الزوجة تتحمل مسئولية الأسرة بالكامل وشيئًا فشيئًا تكتسب صفات القوة والخشونة لكي تحافظ على استقرار الأسرة, فالإسترجال في هذه الحالة ليس صفة أساسية فيها ولكنه من صنع الرجل لذلك يجنى ثماره المرة والمشكلة في هذا النمط وسابقه ليست في التأثير النفسي للضرب على الزوج (فهو في الحقيقة متقبل ذلك برضا أو عدم رضا) ولكن المشكلة هي في تأثير ذلك على صورة الأب أمام أبنائه وأيضًا في صورة الأم لأن هذا يؤدى إلى صور تربوية مشوهة ومعكوسة  تنطبع في أذهان الأبناء والبنات فتؤدى إلى مشاكل جمة في علاقاتهم الحالية والمستقبلية, لأنهم لم يعرفوا النموذج السوي  في العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة .


6-  ضرب المرأة المريضة نفسيا: وهذه حالة خاصة تكون مدفوعة  بأفكار ومشاعر مرضية تدفع المرأة لضرب زوجها  (أو غيره), ويحدث هذا في حالات الفصام أو الهوس أو الإدمان أو اضطراب الشخصية.

ويختتم الخبير النفسي دراسته حول طرق الحل لانهاء تلك الظاهرة او ترويضها من خلال قيام المجتمع باعادة ترتيب أحواله السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والدينية بما يكفل إعادة التوازن والسلام, وإلى أن يحدث ذلك ندعو الرجال "المضروبين" بالصبر والسلوان وندعو على الزوجات "الضاربات" بالهداية, ولا عزاء للرجال .


http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/Women/MotherAndChild/2010/May/Egyptian-wife.aspx?ref=featuredAR
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

لينا مستقبل يا بنات

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للخبر ده​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

ربنا يفرح قلبك

شكرا للمرور الغالى جدااااا


----------



## سور (18 مايو 2010)

دراسه رائعه رغم ما تحمله من تحامل على المرأه
بس المرأه اخذت دور الرجل لان الرجل تنازل عن دوره فى احيان كثيره
ففى حالات اراها امامى فى العمل تنازل الرجل عن ان يكون مسئول عن مصاريف البيت
فيقول (خذى المبلغ ده وكملى من عندك ) رغم امتلاكه للمال 
وفى حالات اخرى تنازل عن مسئولية الاولاد مثل ان يذهب بالولد الى الطبيب عند مرضه
مسكينه المراه جدا هذه النسبه تعبر عن ضعف الرجل المصرى وليس عنف المرأه المصريه
شكرااا النهيسى 
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

صح احنا الطرف اللى بيستحمل اكتر

واحنا الطرف الاهم


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> دراسه رائعه رغم ما تحمله من تحامل على المرأه
> بس المرأه اخذت دور الرجل لان الرجل تنازل عن دوره فى احيان كثيره
> ففى حالات اراها امامى فى العمل تنازل الرجل عن ان يكون مسئول عن مصاريف البيت
> فيقول (خذى المبلغ ده وكملى من عندك ) رغم امتلاكه للمال
> ...



شكرا جدا 

للمرور الرائع

الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صح احنا الطرف اللى بيستحمل اكتر
> 
> واحنا الطرف الاهم



شكرا جدا 

للمرور الرائع

الرب يبارككم ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور فى منتهى الروعه أخىالغالى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*شكرا للمرور الراااائع 

الرب يبارككم*

​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ساتر استر علينا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا ساتر استر علينا
> *​


*

شكرا جدا
مرور
جميل
الرب يبارككم

​*


----------

